# Crosscut and mitre sled



## knappers (2 May 2011)

This weekend, apart from clearing out and wallpaper stripping, I have been making a new crosscut sled for my Kity 419. It is very closely based on the Eagle Lake Woodworking design, and allows me to accurately crosscut and mitre on my table saw.
It can be used without the sub fences for 90° cuts, or with them for adjustable mitre cuts to a variety of angles. The main fence is one I picked up from Olly (thanks again mate) some time ago, that I had this project in mind for, and incorporates flip-up end stops. The sub fences also have t-slot for holding down workpieces and keeping hands well out of the way.
I may add a lexan guard over the top at some point, but to be honest, this jig lends itself to safe cutting anyway.

















Si.


----------



## Chems (2 May 2011)

That is very fancy indeed! The nicest sled I've seen. 

Well worth putting the cover on, when I had a smaller saw and used a crosscut sled I used it for a little while like yours but the dust that was been kicked up in my face and the potential for other larger items to come up made me put the guard on.


----------



## knappers (2 May 2011)

Fair comment.

Si.


----------



## tisdai (3 May 2011)

A cracking job Si really like it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greggy (4 May 2011)

si, thats a great looking sled. well done. =D> =D>


----------



## OPJ (5 May 2011)

Glad to see that you were able to put it to good use. Looks like a highly functional fence (although, I agree with Chems in that you should have some form of guard, if only to protect you from projectiles...) You have replaced the Bristol levers though - where did you get the knobs from?


----------



## devonwoody (6 May 2011)

Looks nicely made and the additon of the mitre application looks useful.

I assume you are right handed so I would recommend and additional guard to the left of that ali chrome push handle. Your right thumb might wander sometime in the future and the running blade might come through further than anticipated.


----------



## knappers (6 May 2011)

They were in an assorted box of star knobs, round knobs and various length t-bolts from Axminster.

Si.


----------



## knappers (6 May 2011)

I have designed the sled to be used with the riving knife in place. I have made the back block long and tall enough so that even with blade at full height, when the front of the knife hits the fence, the blade is still enclosed.


----------



## devonwoody (6 May 2011)

knappers":14zkbkdw said:


> I have designed the sled to be used with the riving knife in place. I have made the back block long and tall enough so that even with blade at full height, when the front of the knife hits the fence, the blade is still enclosed.




Sounds good.


----------

